# 2 bank battery charger



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Looking for recommendations on 2 bank battery charger.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

TClark said:


> Looking for recommendations on 2 bank battery charger.


if you charge home get second charger for car and hook up to second baterie.
if the baterie are in boat and you do not wonet to disconect,put perco swich on and with swich you can separete baterie for charging.
swich position
#1 is one baterie on
#2 is second baterie on
#3 is 2baterie on.


----------



## GRAY13 (Dec 4, 2012)

I've had great experience with this unit. I was very skeptical at first but it proved me wrong. My cousin in Florida installed one on his boat as well and is very happy with it. NOCO Genius GEN5X2, 2-Bank, 10-Amp (5-Amp Per Bank) Fully-Automatic Smart Marine Charger, 12V Onboard Battery Charger, Battery Maintainer And Battery Desulfator With Temperature Compensation https://www.amazon.com/dp/B08G3STB1...abc_W74F68TNZ5D04E47ZS50?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks *GRAY13, they look amazing. Gonna order one tomorrow. 

Thanks again!!*


----------



## bridgeman (Aug 26, 2010)

5 amps per bank will work if you don't plan on fishing two days in a row, I don't think you'll attain a full charge overnight.


----------

